# (MN) 2004 NFC Drake



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Drake

NFC/FC/AFC DEWEY'S DRAKE OF MOON RIVERS

SN521165/02- CERF: L4-3015N/2001 OFA: LR-L05688G27M GOOD
DOB: JAN. 26, 1998 YELLOW MALE
CNM Clear

Owners
Lowell Schwab
Gary McIlwain
1347 Co. Rd. 440
Bovey MN 55709
(218)245-3145
[email protected]


----------

